# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Какой приз Вам интересен

## Geser

В случае проведения конкурса какой приз заставит Вас в нём участвовать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Дело даже не в призе, наверное. Тема должна заинтересовать до состояния "запал".

----------


## orvman

Пообщаться и поделиться, кое-что узнать новенькое, что-то вспомнить...

----------


## maXmo

> Тема должна заинтересовать до состояния "запал".


  :2jump:

----------

